

Reid Hoffman at MIT Media Lab - btcoal
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/linkedin-hoffman-talk-0720.html

======
btcoal
"Hoffman pointed to one of his recent investments, Airbnb, a short-term
vacation rental website, as an example. The website pairs people looking for
vacation rentals with people willing to rent out their homes. As Hoffman
pointed out, both parties would want assurance that the other is trustworthy.
Airbnb’s answer is an evaluation system based in part on the responsiveness of
a host — the faster a host responds, the more reliable he or she is likely to
be.

“And that’s a very good predictor of whether this will be a good experience,”
Hoffman said. “This creates an improvement in the world.” "

...Spoke maybe a day or two too soon.

